
A Visual Introduction to Machine Learning - roymj88
http://www.r2d3.us/visual-intro-to-machine-learning-part-1/
======
chrisbennet
I came to submit this and someone beat me to it. I am blown away by the
visuals for this page. You can think you're pretty clever or creative and then
you see something awesome like this and...sigh.

------
CyberDildonics
Really nice web page, it uses integrated visualizations to great effect.

------
Exuma
Phenomenal ... I learned a lot. I wish this were voted higher

